# Feeding fish and heads



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Phantom doesn't like slimy meats such as liver and now fresh fish. When the Salmon start running I want to give feed fish heads and spines. The Seattle fish market must be exploited properly









Does anyone feed heads? I was wondering if I kept the fish slightly frozen if she would eat it (changes the slimy texture).

Thanks.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I feed fish frozen and the dogs love it (just finished a frozen fish dinner tonight) I have a couple who won't eat thawed fish, but everyone loves the fish frozen!


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't think you want to feed fresh salmon from the NW.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you either have to cook it or you have to freeze it for several weeks before it's safe to feed Pacific NW salmon.

http://www.4loveofdog.com/avoid.htm

Fish heads are fine. I fed Renji parts of a catfish including the head. Goodness, I have never heard such loud, crunchy noises!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I used to give fish heads to the BC I had, but I stopped because the bad breath was unbearable.


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I just read a few articles about this past weekend. 

A few months ago I attended the Banff Outdoors film festival. A young lady did a project on a local wolf pack. The wolves did eat the salmon but ONLY the heads. In fact this was how she knew the wolves were in the area bc of the numerous headless salmon carcasses.

I think if taken the proper freezing precautions and buying from the local fish monger (which is flash frozen) fish heads are ok.

I found this info on the FDA site http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~comm/haccp4e.html: 

Hazard Analysis Worksheet
STEP #10: Understand the potential hazard.

Parasites (in the larval stage) consumed in uncooked, or undercooked, unfrozen seafood can present a human health hazard. Among parasites, the nematodes or roundworms (Anisakis spp., Pseudoterranova spp., Eustrongylides spp. and Gnathostoma spp.), cestodes or tapeworms (Diphyllobothrium spp.) and trematodes or flukes (Chlonorchis sinensis, Opisthorchis spp., Heterophyes spp., Metagonimus spp., Nanophyetes salminicola and Paragonimus spp.) are of most concern in seafood. Some products that have been implicated in human infection are: ceviche (fish and spices marinated in lime juice); lomi lomi (salmon marinated in lemon juice, onion and tomato); poisson cru (fish marinated in citrus juice, onion, tomato and coconut milk); herring roe; sashimi (slices of raw fish); sushi (pieces of raw fish with rice and other ingredients); green herring (lightly brined herring); drunken crabs (crabs marinated in wine and pepper); cold-smoked fish; and, undercooked grilled fish. A recent survey of U.S. gastroenterologists has confirmed that seafood-borne parasitic infections occur in the U.S. with sufficient frequency to make preventive controls necessary during the processing of parasite-containing species of fish that are intended for raw consumption.
• Controlling parasites

The process of heating raw fish sufficiently to kill bacterial pathogens is also sufficient to kill parasites. Guidance concerning cooking and pasteurizing to kill pathogens is provided in Chapters 16 and 17. Regulatory requirements for retorting (low acid canned foods) are contained in 21 CFR 113. This Guide does not provide further guidance on retorting.

The effectiveness of freezing to kill parasites depends on several factors, including the temperature of the freezing process, the length of time needed to freeze the fish tissue, the length of time the fish is held frozen, the fat content of the fish, and the type of parasite present. The temperature of the freezing process, the length of time the fish is held frozen, and the type of parasite appear to be the most important factors. For example, tapeworms are more susceptible to freezing than are roundworms. Flukes appear to be more resistant than roundworms.

Freezing and storing at -4°F (-20°C) or below for 7 days (total time), or freezing at -31°F (-35°C) or below until solid and storing at -31°F (-35°C) or below for 15 hours, or freezing at -31°F (-35°C) or below until solid and storing at -4°F (-20°C) or below for 24 hours is sufficient to kill parasites. FDA's Food Code recommends these freezing conditions to retailers who provide fish intended for raw consumption.

Note: these conditions may not be suitable for freezing particularly large fish (e.g. thicker than six inches).


----------

